# ipod nano ne se synchronise plus avec mon macbook



## babyfruity (13 Février 2011)

Coucou , 
Mon ipod nano ne se synchronise plus avec mon macbook pro , j'ai déjà désinstaller itunes mais rien , j'ai aussi appuyer sur menu et sélection de l'ipod toujours rien. Il apparait comme étant un disque dur , itunes s'ouvre mais il n'apparait pas dans la liste .
Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plaît !


----------



## Sebaudi (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour 

Est ce que t'on iPod nano est endommagé ou a t-il une petite tache sur l'écran( je ne te demande pas si il est sale mais si il n'y a pas de tâche que l'on ne peux pas toucher, une tâche noire qui se trouve derrière l'écran)


----------



## babyfruity (10 Mars 2011)

Non pas du tout , il n'a rien .


----------



## Sebaudi (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Alors pour remplacer iTunes tu peux télécharger un logiciel très bien:"copytransmanager" pour le télécharger par ici:
http://fr.copytrans.net/copytransmanager.php

Bonne chance


----------

